
PySide project future - toni
http://www.pyside.org/2011/08/pyside-project-future/
======
forgotAgain
This has to make you wonder about the future of Qt itself. With Nokia focusing
on Windows Phone where is their need to continue support of Qt? If they were
going to continue support for Qt I would think the Python binding would be a
very "nice to have" thing and relatively inexpensive.

If they are going to discontinue support I would hope they change the open
licensing from LGPL to something closer to BSD as a way to encourage community
support.

~~~
sigzero
What is the problem with an LGPL library? And what would a BSD library get you
over the LGPL one?

~~~
forgotAgain
I can statically link to the library making for a smaller distributable.

~~~
gatlin
I don't believe the LGPL forbids static linking of object code licensed under
it, though it's been a long time since I read it.

